# nearest place near greeley co?



## hi2u (Jan 17, 2010)

hi there moving to greeley co this decemeber and im pretty new snowboarder, went three times my first season(last year)..

any1 know a close park i could go to weekly thats cheap?
i looked around and could only find one a hour away but thought maybe some of you might know some smaller that are closer


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

hi2u said:


> hi there moving to greeley co this decemeber and im pretty new snowboarder, went three times my first season(last year)..
> 
> any1 know a close park i could go to weekly thats cheap?
> i looked around and could only find one a hour away but thought maybe some of you might know some smaller that are closer


Eldora or Winter Park, outside of that Summit County.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Go to Cindy Dady's place - Echo Mountain. It's mainly park. The passes are cheap right now too. Echo Mountain Tell her I sent you if you run into her. Just don't start drinking beer and get into a scar comparison contest with her. You'll seriously lose.:laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Greeley ain't close to shit. Echo will be at least an hour and a half. Are you moving to Greeley or are you a kid moving with your family? I would highly suggest NOT living in that shit hole.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Greeley ain't close to shit. Echo will be at least an hour and a half. Are you moving to Greeley or are you a kid moving with your family? I would highly suggest NOT living in that shit hole.


It's very aromatic too. I have cousins living there.

If you are going to college there, various college passes are available right now.


----------



## hi2u (Jan 17, 2010)

ive only ran on blues and greens before never done rails or pipes, would echo be ok for me or should i go to eldora? i like the price of echo


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I've never been to Echo personally and don't plan on going, I have heard it is basically just a small terrain park.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

just take the drive up Summit county, it's well worth the extra time.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Echo is fun, but it's pure park and really small. I always get a pass there because it's cheap and I can get there in 20 minutes and I can ride there during the evening during the week. That's what Echo is good for. If you're already driving all the way from Greeley, keep driving a little further.


----------

